# Can you have IBS without diarrhea or constipation?



## tillytoby (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi guys, I have been wondering for a few days now if its possible to have IBS without irregular bowel movements and without diarrhea or constipation?The reason I ask this is because I've had general pain around my navel area (with a slight focus on the right side) that wanes in and out for 1-3 hours (sometimes longer) of moderate to severe pain at a time for about a week now. I thought it might be IBS since I don't have a fever, nausea, or vomiting. However, the one symptom that seems consistent among the cases I've researched is the irregular bowel movements and bouts of constipation and diarrhea, neither of which I have experienced. I think its IBS because I do suffer from an anxiety disorder, and I cannot match my symptoms with anything else. What do you guys think?Thank you for anyone that helps, I really appreciate it. I hope that all of you are feeling well and/or are on the road to feeling well!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

IBS is not the one and only functional bowel disorder.IBS is a combination of irregular bowel movements (frequency or consistency) and abdominal pain.Other functional bowel disorders tend to be some but not all of the symptoms of IBS.If your bowel movements are exactly like they were before (so not even a bit softer or more frequent or a bit harder and less frequent) then chronic functional abdominal pain would technically be more accurate.However, they treat the pain of CFAP exactly the same as the pain of IBS so a lot of clinical doctors don't differentiate which one of the functional bowel diseases you have as it makes no difference in the clinic even if the researchers divide them all up and most of the definitions are from the researchers.The clinician just treats whatever symptoms are causing problems and they are treated the same no matter which functional GI disorder you have.Here is a list of all the different functional GI disorders.http://www.iffgd.org/site/gi-disorders/adults/functional-gi-disorders


----------

